# Playoffs - Game 3: Phoenix @ San Antonio



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* May 28th, 2005, 8:00 PM (Central Time)*









vs.











Game 1: Spurs 121, Suns 114 

Leaders:
Amare Stoudemire - 41 points, 9 rebounds
Tim Duncan - 28 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists
Steve Nash - 29 points, 13 assists, 4 rebounds 


Game 2: Spurs 111, Suns 108 

Leaders:
Amare Stoudemire - 37 points, 8 rebounds
Steve Nash - 29 points, 15 assists, 5 rebounds 
Tim Duncan - 30 points, 8 rebounds


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*









































































































It's been a long wait, but it's almost here: Game 3. Joe Johnson is back, and the Spurs are back in the SBC Center. This game is going to come down to adjustments IMO. The team that makes the better defensive adjustments is going to win the game, because I don't think execution will be a problem for either team. The Spurs have to get Phoenix's FG% back towards a still high, but at least respectable 48-50%. I don't think our offense will be as effcient as is was in the first two games, so we have to get their offensive efficiency down as well. I'd like to see a more consistent overall performance than in the first two games, because in both 3rd quarters Phoenix destroyed us. I have a feeling this game is going to be so much different from the first two games. Both teams have had extra time to study each other, and both teams aren't satisfied with how they played. 





*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Drop their FG%. Nash and Amare combined were a ****ing 27/45 from the field. That's absurd, especially because a lot of those were gimmes. Phoenix can score, and they can score efficiently, but they shouldn't be able to shot well over 50% from the field again.


- Keep the FT and 3PT difference at least reasonable. San Antonio has had the edge in both departments in each game, and these are huge for the remainder of the series. We shoot better at home, but I'm not going to count on us hitting more three's than them again. 


- Killer instinct. The longer Phoenix stays alive, the more and more trouble it's going to be for the Spurs. We need to defend the home floor, and if this team is going to go down in the SBC Center, they better go down fighting. 




I predicted the Spurs to lose the first two games, but I'm going to predict the Spurs are going to win this game. It's not going to be easy, but I think we've done a great job offensively, and I'm guessing the defense will come around this time. I think both teams will score 100+, but in the lower 100's. 


Prediction: Spurs 106, Suns 102


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PS: I'll be at the game guys, so let's get this game thread populated.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

umm if the spurs drop one game, i think this game will be it. JJ is coming back, the suns are in really need of a win, and the spurs might take it easy 'cuz we're home. i hope it doesn't happen though... i'm excited for this game 'cuz it's been forever! 


spurs 107
suns 101


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, they are straight up double teaming Nash on every run. It seems to be working so far.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We are up 13. Its been a relatively low scoring 2nd quarter but we have started to pick it up. Joe Johnson has basically been a non-factor. He has 4 personal fouls, if I'm not mistaken. For us, the big three are having good games, and Nash isn't effectively distrubting the ball.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow ... Spurs on a 9-0 run ... What a whooping so far


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We are pulling away, but we better not get cocky, cuz Phoenix can makes comebacks very quickly.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We are up 17 at halftime and held Phoenix to 10 points in the 2nd quarter. What a hell of a half of basketball. We played it really well. Koko, I bet your having a lot of fun right now. We better not come out flat in the 2nd half, b/c Phoenix can erase this lead pretty easily.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We have maintained our stellar play so far and are still ahead by 17 or 19.

Also... I love Bill Walton. When asked what adjustments Phoenix needed to/could make, he responded by saying they needed to sign new free agents. Then he started naming off former Phoenix players. If you heard it, it was hilarious.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Robert Horry is my daddy. I just simply can not believe that at his age he can do the things he does... I mean wow.. What a huge pick up for SA again. He just loves playing in SA, you can see it when he interacts with the fans and the people on the team.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Why was everyone chanting "MVP" while Duncan was shooting his free throws? Don't they usually do that before the title is announced for someone else? Ah, well It got him to make both his freebies so I'm happy


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Great win for us. The Suns played really well in the 4th quarter and luckily we were able to hold them off. Amare was just a beast in the 4th quarter. TD had a perfect game at the line and we played great. We are up 3-0!! Bring out the brooms for Game 4.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

good win for the spurs!!!! I am still in awe of the 15 for 15 ft outing for TD...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah, TD was an incredible 15-15 from the line, and is 75% in the playoffs. What the hell happend to his horrendous FT shooting? I'm glad its gone, buts its kind of suprising.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Off topic, but this game thread was weakkk! I know Koko was at the game, but for all the rest of you... Where are you guys?! This is the worst game thread we have had in a longg while.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Isn't he also something like 33-36 FT this series aswell?

Spurs were getting into the paint at WILL


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh yes. Domination. 


I've heard this stuff about the Spurs can't stop the Suns. They stopped them tonight, so that puts an end to that theory. Amare got his 34 points, but on 30 shots. That's not good offensive efficiency. Steve Nash had 3 assists and 6 TO's. That's not good production from your PG. Joe Johnson was back, and as I expected, he added some points, but he didn't contribute anything major. There was times in this game where it looked like Phoenix didn't even want to be on the floor, Steve Nash especially. I saw him not even run down the floor on defense several times, and he just looked like he was helpless. Defensively, they did much better in the 4th, but they didn't have an answer for Duncan, and that was the difference.


As for the Spurs, Duncan was amazing. He was getting good post position, he was aggressive, he drew the double teams, just brilliant. Even though Parker had a bad night from the field, I still loved the way he played tonight. He was really fighting hard on defense, and he created for his teammates. Great job Parker. Manu seemed to have a quiet game, then you look at the box score and see he had 18 points 9 rebounds, and 4 steals. That's my Manu. And how about Brent Barry. Damn this guy is playing good ball right now. He's making me feel bad for bad mouthing the guy all of those times. 


Very impressive performance for us tonight. We had that killer instinct and just refused to give in to them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Koko, how was the atmosphere? That 1st quarter would of been awesome to watch


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Koko, how was the atmosphere? That 1st quarter would of been awesome to watch






That was probably the loudest the arena has been in the 20 games I've been to this season. There was the "MVP" chants for Duncan, there was the "Sweep" chants, and just overall it was loud. It was awesome, probably the funnest game I've ever been too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That was probably the loudest the arena has been in the 20 games I've been to this season. There was the "MVP" chants for Duncan, there was the "Sweep" chants, and just overall it was loud. It was awesome, probably the funnest game I've ever been too.



Man, its funny when I was watching the game I kept thinking.. Koko is down there that lucky SOB. I was so jealous! What a great game! I don't think theres anyone that can stop the Spurs.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

:biggrin: I love when our fans chant "M-V-P" for duncan.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Camaro_870 said:


> :biggrin: I love when our fans chant "M-V-P" for duncan.



I loved the fact that when they asked Tim Duncan at the end of the game if they were pretty confident that this series was over, he was humble and said you can never take a series agisnt a team like this for granted. Seeing a team that good, without the ego's flying around sure is refreshing. 

Thats not like most of the other big men in the leauge. I respect it a lot.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

The best game of the series so far . And this unreal 15/15 from the charity line for Tim Duncan setting a new record for the franchise in playoff ..I would not have bet a single cent on this  . This team (Tim  ) always find a way to amaze me . Parker was *consistent * another time as well . That was his 14th game with at least 10 points . He has not scored less than 10 so far in the 2005 playoff .


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Off topic, but this game thread was weakkk! I know Koko was at the game, but for all the rest of you... Where are you guys?! This is the worst game thread we have had in a longg while.


Oh yeah, blame it on us. Where were you? I had to spend 20 hours this weekend running in the blistering sun, reffing soccer games. I needed all the rest I could get!...I still do, so I'm ganna go soon. 

Oh and you can't really get mad at CDracing and TheRoc5 either. They're always here working the butt for the game threads, and CDracing isn't even a spurs fan! They deserved a break, so cut them some slack.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ballstorm said:


> The best game of the series so far . And this unreal 15/15 from the charity line for Tim Duncan setting a new record for the franchise in playoff ..I would not have bet a single cent on this  . This team (Tim  ) always find a way to amaze me . Parker was *consistent * another time as well . That was his 14th game with at least 10 points . He has not scored less than 10 so far in the 2005 playoff .





Is it just me, or does it seem that Duncan takes more time at the free throw line now. These past couple of years when he's struggled at the line, he's always seemed to rush his free throws. In these playoffs, he has been taking a longer pause before he actually shots it, so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. Maybe he just remembered how to shoot free throws during his layoff in the regular season?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Oh yeah, blame it on us. Where were you? I had to spend 20 hours this weekend running in the blistering sun, reffing soccer games. I needed all the rest I could get!...I still do, so I'm ganna go soon.
> 
> Oh and you can't really get mad at CDracing and TheRoc5 either. They're always here working the butt for the game threads, and CDracing isn't even a spurs fan! They deserved a break, so cut them some slack.



I was here buddy! I didn't post too much cause its boring posting to yourself but I posted some. Sorry to hear about the soccer reffing. It must suck, but honestly ez how much energy does it take to post? :wink: Haha its cool ez lets just make the Game 4 game thread the best of the year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not to go off topic, but I dont know rather to laugh or Cry at your avatar Texan. :laugh: uke:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Not to go off topic, but I dont know rather to laugh or Cry at your avatar Texan. :laugh: uke:



I'm glad someone likes it. Its very humorous to me, but I hadn't gotten any comments so I was disappointed. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

texan said:


> I'm glad someone likes it. Its very humorous to me, but I hadn't gotten any comments so I was disappointed. :biggrin:



Haha, if no ones saying anything its because the picture scared them into shock and they cant speak.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I was here buddy! I didn't post too much cause its boring posting to yourself but I posted some. Sorry to hear about the soccer reffing. It must suck, but honestly ez how much energy does it take to post? :wink: Haha its cool ez lets just make the Game 4 game thread the best of the year.


I posted in the game thread almost as much as you did. And posting doesn't take much energy, but starting my laptop up does! :curse: I hate this piece of crap
Seriously though, I posted once then layed on my bed and watched the spurs game, and I wasn't able to get up afterwards.

And the reffing does suck, but there's some good parts. I made a quick $90 this weekend, and this sun burn will *eventually* turn into a much needed tan. I was getting way too white. Now if only I could move my legs...


----------

